
Looking for full stack developers - olibernie
https://www.hackerearth.com/yinn/
======
kafkaesq
That's great, but use the "Who's hiring?" thread, please:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12627852](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12627852)

